# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Grupos sociales

## Ming

Se que la pregunta no es de magia, pero es del funcionamiento del foro.

*¿En los Grupos Sociales se puede crear más de un hilo de discusión?*

Lo he buscado con el buscador y no he encontrado respuesta, y también he estado mirandolo y no se como hacerlo :(

Otra pregunta:

*¿Hay número máximo de mensajes por Grupo?*

Gracias.

----------

